# Update on Shayley's lump



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Doesn't sound good at all. :sad7: The vet says he's concerned because it's on the Mammary glands, it's a mammary tumor. He says it could be cancer or it couldn't be it's 50/50. I'm so so scared for my baby girl  She doesn't deserve to go through this. My gosh. :sad5:

She goes in for surgery Wed I have to drop her off at 8AM and pick her up around 5 if all goes well. Bless her, she'll be alone  Then I have to wait 2 weeks for the results. Omg I am a mess. First Gizmo dies today and now this bad news. I was praying to hear it was something simple but the vet seems worried.  He did seem pleased to catch it early because it's not very big but still it seems big enough to me, I should have caught it earilier I'm so pissed at myself!! I'm always petting her and clothing her you think I'd feel it! Oh gosh! My eyes hurt from crying today. Wed I was suppose to go visit my Aunt in the hospital because she's having 8 hours of chemo. Sh!t I'll be crying up there with her because of Gizmo & now Shayley when I should be strong for her. She doesn't even need that stress either, :sad5: 

Please keep us in your prayers! I know you all will but I seriously I just so heart broken right now! This year has been so tough with everything it's just seems like it's never going to end! ugh! Sorry or venting, all I want is for Shayley to be ok. She doesn't even seem different at all, she's the same girlie. 

Thank you all for the support! I'm so so thankful for this site!!​*


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this, poor Shayley 
I pray every thing turns out ok, your in my thoughts.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear it's a mammary tumor. Is she spayed? Poor little girl. So sorry she's going through this, but there's a good chance that surgery will get it all, right? 

So sorry for the loss of Gizmo and also your aunt's illness. You have been through alot. It's got to get better! Hang in there.

(( hugs ))


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this, poor Shayley
> I pray every thing turns out ok, your in my thoughts.


Thank you so much! I'm just so worried 



Brodysmom said:


> So sorry to hear it's a mammary tumor. Is she spayed? Poor little girl. So sorry she's going through this, but there's a good chance that surgery will get it all, right?
> 
> So sorry for the loss of Gizmo and also your aunt's illness. You have been through alot. It's got to get better! Hang in there.
> 
> (( hugs ))


This year has been hell, My grandma passed away, My aunts illness and then Gizmo passing today as well. It's GOT to get better this is just unreal and now my Shayley.  

Oh I don't know what to do bless her I hope it's all going to get out when they operate he says it should because it's tiny..but still....

Shayley isn't spayed...I never had her for breeding that was never a thought when I got her. Funny thing is I preach all the time for people to spay their animals but mine aren't. My friend had her Chi / mix spayed years before I had Shayley and she died from it (I don't know the whole info) but that always scared me and I never did Shayley. Yet I have a hold of my dogs and never has she been Preg.  I saw that it had something to do with female dogs not spayed maybe that was a bad thing to do then....I guess I should have got her fixed so she wouldn't have had to go through this......


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So sorry for all you're going through, sweetie.  It does sound like it was caught early which is fantastic and it may still even be benign, but if not, I think they should be able to get it all. I'll be thinking of you and your little girl and sending good thoughts. Keep us posted on everything. xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh no! Hun, so sorry you had to hear that news...I'm sure you are worried beyond belief. We will send good thoughts your way for the surgery and hope that it is successful with no further trouble.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What a rotten time you are having.  I'm so sorry! I will be keeping you in my thoughts & hope to goodness things start turning around. Good luck to Shayley during her surgery. Hopefully that will take care of it & you won't have any other issues with it!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Shayley and that things have been rough for you lately hopefully everything works itself out in the end.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. We went through this with my standard poodle Cassie 3 times the last time it spread and that is what ultimately killed her. Mammary tumors can be 50/50 (cancer/non cancer) so keeping my fingers crossed/praying for you that it won't be cancerous.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Good luck with the surgery on Wednesday.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

hope all goes well  i know its hard to do but try and think positive , a few of my guys have been in the same situation and all have been ok


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh am so sorry you are having to go through this hon.
Life can really be cruel at times!
Dont give up hope no matter what.
I will be praying for your wee girl that everything goes great for her on Wednesday.
Huge hugs to you both. xxx


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. I hope everything will turn out ok. I will keep you and Shayley in my prayer. Hugs from me and Smeagol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this about your baby girl. Sounds like you are going through some tough times. It seems when it rains, it pours.  I'm very very sorry. Please keep a positive outlook. It helps more than you know. Catching it so early may turn out to be the very best thing. It can be removed hopefully, and no more worries for your dear Angel. I wish I had the right words to make you feel better. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted. Kisses & hugs to your Sweet Pea.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

So sorry for all that you have gone through. Try not to beat yourself up to hard. There are always "what if's" sometimes these lumps can show up fairly fast. If you caught it early even if it is cancer I'm sure she will be fine. I'll be wishing for the best. I swear ....it seems when it rains in pours. Praying 2011 will be a better one for you. Big hugs!!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

sending hugsand hoping your sweet girl comes through this ok x x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like your really going thru it right now. Hope Shayleys surgers goes ok and I will be sure to keep her and you in my thoughts x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry kerri, Laura recently went through the same thing with Hannah it's very sad and very scary hopefully people who are unaware of spaying etc can learn from this.

I hope she is okay xx


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

aww im sorry im sure shayley will be ok, my GSD had cancer it was horrible just just keep positive


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are having to go through this. I'm sure your girl will come through the surgery with flying colors!

Have you and your vet discussed spaying her at the same time to get rid of those hormones? It can help prevent more from appearing later, especially in case this one isn't malignant and can be completely removed.

If you are thinking about it I'd go ahead and get it done at the same time to prevent her having to go under anesthesia and recover from surgery twice.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I will be keeping sweet shayley in my prayers!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, but will keep positive thoughts and prayers sent your way. Hugs...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> Have you and your vet discussed spaying her at the same time to get rid of those hormones? It can help prevent more from appearing later, especially in case this one isn't malignant and can be completely removed.
> 
> If you are thinking about it I'd go ahead and get it done at the same time to prevent her having to go under anesthesia and recover from surgery twice.


I agree with this 100%. Get her spayed at the same time if you can. That will make a future mammary tumor almost nonexistent. If you leave her intact, this will likely crop up again. Mammary tumors are driven by hormones from the ovaries.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart. You don't know how much all your support means to me. I had a rough rough night last night. I couldn't look at Shayley without busting out in tears. I only slept a few hours last night, can't sleep but do feel better after falling asleep. I feel more positive for some reason. Thank you all so very much!



foggy said:


> So sorry for all you're going through, sweetie.  It does sound like it was caught early which is fantastic and it may still even be benign, but if not, I think they should be able to get it all. I'll be thinking of you and your little girl and sending good thoughts. Keep us posted on everything. xx


This gives me so much hope that it was caught early! I just pray it all goes well! Thank you so much for the good thoughts!!!



flippedstars said:


> Oh no! Hun, so sorry you had to hear that news...I'm sure you are worried beyond belief. We will send good thoughts your way for the surgery and hope that it is successful with no further trouble.


I'm worried beyond belief for sure. Last night I couldn't sleep I laid there just numb. It's just shocking to me. I never knew about this mammary issue  Thank you for caring!




MChis said:


> What a rotten time you are having.  I'm so sorry! I will be keeping you in my thoughts & hope to goodness things start turning around. Good luck to Shayley during her surgery. Hopefully that will take care of it & you won't have any other issues with it!


Thank you so much! I pray it does take care of it, my poor baby. 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Sorry to hear about Shayley and that things have been rough for you lately hopefully everything works itself out in the end.


Thank you so very much hon.



cprcheetah said:


> I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. We went through this with my standard poodle Cassie 3 times the last time it spread and that is what ultimately killed her. Mammary tumors can be 50/50 (cancer/non cancer) so keeping my fingers crossed/praying for you that it won't be cancerous.


Thank you for talking with me! Again, I am so sorry about your little Cassie. It's just terrible!



LDMomma said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Good luck with the surgery on Wednesday.


Thank you!



sugarbaby said:


> hope all goes well  i know its hard to do but try and think positive , a few of my guys have been in the same situation and all have been ok


I'm thinking so much more positive today. Yesterday was just really bad on me, I think because of my cousin's Chi passing away  Just all really hit me. Gosh not good. I cried my eyes out at the vet almost before he said anything  It was a bad day. I'm looking more positive today though and strong about this!



Terri said:


> Oh am so sorry you are having to go through this hon.
> Life can really be cruel at times!
> Dont give up hope no matter what.
> I will be praying for your wee girl that everything goes great for her on Wednesday.
> Huge hugs to you both. xxx


Thanks so much Terri! She's a strong baby!



efinishya said:


> Sorry to hear this. I hope everything will turn out ok. I will keep you and Shayley in my prayer. Hugs from me and Smeagol.


Thank you so much hon!



TLI said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this about your baby girl. Sounds like you are going through some tough times. It seems when it rains, it pours.  I'm very very sorry. Please keep a positive outlook. It helps more than you know. Catching it so early may turn out to be the very best thing. It can be removed hopefully, and no more worries for your dear Angel. I wish I had the right words to make you feel better. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted. Kisses & hugs to your Sweet Pea.


You're always so sweet, thank you so much hon! 



Ivy's mom said:


> So sorry for all that you have gone through. Try not to beat yourself up to hard. There are always "what if's" sometimes these lumps can show up fairly fast. If you caught it early even if it is cancer I'm sure she will be fine. I'll be wishing for the best. I swear ....it seems when it rains in pours. Praying 2011 will be a better one for you. Big hugs!!!


Thank you! 2011 better be better lol I'm putting my foot down. I don't want anything but for Shayley to be better, also my Aunt. Bless them.



mad dog woman said:


> sending hugsand hoping your sweet girl comes through this ok x x


Thank you so much! They mean a lot!



rache said:


> Sounds like your really going thru it right now. Hope Shayleys surgers goes ok and I will be sure to keep her and you in my thoughts x


Thank you so very much!



Daisydoo said:


> Oh gosh I'm so sorry kerri, Laura recently went through the same thing with Hannah it's very sad and very scary hopefully people who are unaware of spaying etc can learn from this.
> 
> I hope she is okay xx


I HAD no idea about this! It's changed my mind about this....I was so scared before because I thought of my friend but it's not worth this for Shayley. Thank you!



codyann said:


> aww im sorry im sure shayley will be ok, my GSD had cancer it was horrible just just keep positive


Thank you. So sad. 



omguthrie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you are having to go through this. I'm sure your girl will come through the surgery with flying colors!
> 
> Have you and your vet discussed spaying her at the same time to get rid of those hormones? It can help prevent more from appearing later, especially in case this one isn't malignant and can be completely removed.
> 
> If you are thinking about it I'd go ahead and get it done at the same time to prevent her having to go under anesthesia and recover from surgery twice.


THANK YOU! I came on this morning and read all comments _YOU _ so made me call my vet as soon as I got done reading this! SHAYLEY IS GETTING SPAYED tomorrow YAY!!! I'm so happy! With all this going on you're so right might as well get it done with now! Omg thank you so much I'm dazed right now with all this going on and you really brought that into my sight because I wasn't even thinking about that. I called the vet and she was so happyto hear I wanted to do that because she said it would help a lot. I almost cried lol i know ....leave me alone I'm very emotional right now lol It was a sad/happy cry though because I'm so darn scared for my baby right now that this just seemed like if all is well, this could help it from coming back. Thank you so much for typing this! I'm rambling and not going back to spell check or fix anything so hope I made sense! Big thank you though!!! 



cherper said:


> I will be keeping sweet shayley in my prayers!!


Thank you hon!



Dazy Mae said:


> So sorry to hear this, but will keep positive thoughts and prayers sent your way. Hugs...


Thank you so much!



Brodysmom said:


> I agree with this 100%. Get her spayed at the same time if you can. That will make a future mammary tumor almost nonexistent. If you leave her intact, this will likely crop up again. Mammary tumors are driven by hormones from the ovaries.


Thank you so much! As soon as I read that post I called my vet and Shayley is getting spayed tomorrow with the op! My baby is going to be ok I have so many people praying you all are amazing!


Thank you all so much. Bless you all for caring about my baby. You got me crying again lol Just thank you so much it means everything.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

your in my thoughts.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you Brynna.

I'll be taking up her food later tonight, bless her. Praying the surgery goes well for my little Shayley Bug!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh honey! I'm glad that my post was helpful. I'm so glad your baby is getting the help she needs. Since you caught this so early this tumor can be removed with clean margins and getting her spayed can help stop future tumors from appearing. So she can have a long, healthy life full of love. 

Give her an extra smooch from me tonight. The surgery will be over before you know it and this will all just be a memory.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck on shayleys surgery tomorrow HUGS


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> Oh honey! I'm glad that my post was helpful. I'm so glad your baby is getting the help she needs. Since you caught this so early this tumor can be removed with clean margins and getting her spayed can help stop future tumors from appearing. So she can have a long, healthy life full of love.
> 
> Give her an extra smooch from me tonight. The surgery will be over before you know it and this will all just be a memory.


Thank you so much! I am so glad she's getting spayed. Kizzie is going in too after I'm done with Shayley's surgery. Oh Don't think I could handle two surgeries at once. My moms dog was spayed and our cats were but I was too young to remember the healing prosscess. I maybe on here freaking out with questions LOL Just a warning people! Hopefully not though! Yes, I just want the surgery done and I want good news to come back for my baby. The surgery will cost $250 with spay I just want it to be over with! THank you for opening my eyes to that part I really wasn't even thinking about that my head was in a cloud of confussion and worry! THANK YOU!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Good luck on shayleys surgery tomorrow HUGS


Thank you so much hon!

Woah! It's going to be a long day! I woke up at 4Am couldn't sleep, Shayley goes in at 8AM for surgery (it's 6AM here now) wont' be home until after 4PM. Around 10AM my mom, stepdad and I are heading up to the hospital to visit my Aunt Linda, she is having her 2nd round of Chemo done today. 8 long hours, goodness. We'll spend some time up there to keep her company though and I KNOW I'll be crying because she's Gizmo's Grandma the little Chi that passed away my little nephew Bless his little soul, it will be a tough one today. Wish me luck!! I will update as soon as I hear anything on Shayley....


Don't want to make this too long sorry, but I just wanted to add that over a year ago we had plans to go to the beach we were looking into SC beaches... We live in Missouri, we have rivers but not anything compared to a beautiful ocean beach. Well our plans got shot down when my poor little grandma got hurt and had to live with us, all our time and a lot of money went to helping her out. We never got to go to the beach. All I want to do is after this is done and Shayley is ok and fully recovered is to be able to take my Shayley May to the beach and have a blast! She would LOVE the sand and her little short legs would probably waddle through it, I know she would have a blast and feel bad we never got to go BUT thinking positive and wanting to get the chance to go there in the near future if all is well with my baby girl. Don't know why I wanted to add that just really can't see me losing my girl right now. Thank you girls for the great thoughts and amazing prayers, you don't know what they mean to me. :love2:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I will be holding Shayley in my thoughts and you too all day today!! Can't wait till she's back in your arms again!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and Shayley today, sweetie. It will all be over soon and she'll be back home with you.  xx


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope she has a speedy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Still thinking of you both. xxx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

You and Shayley are in our thoughts. Anxiously awaiting an update...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad you caught it quickly. You and Shayley will be in my prayers.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Thank you all for the prayers :love2:

We dropped my Shayley off at 8AM, they did blood work on her to make sure she was healthy enough to do the surgery. They said they call by noon if something was wrong, if they didn't call by noon I could call them to see how the surgery went. Waited all day and thankfully they didn't call me! I called them at noon to check on my baby and they lady said the blood test came back with flying colors and nothing was wrong also the surgery went awesome and she did great. 

The news I didn't like hearing was that the tumor was abnormal  So that has me extra worried thinking it may be cancer  I just pray it is not. I wish I knew more about this stuff, it's so frusterating. I won't know for another 2 weeks so it's gonna be rough.

Right now, Shayley is wrapped up in her pink bed, on top of my bed. She's covered in my pink snuggie and my electric blanket is wrapped around her. She's sleepy but giving kisses and doing good. I'm so glad the surgery is over, now just for the nasty wait.​*


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

YEAH!!! I'm so glad she came through the surgery with flying colors! We'll keep our fingers crossed on the rest of it. I'm sure she'll be fine!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about Shayley. I have a rehomed 9 yr chi named Hannah who was diagnosed with Mammary gland tumors back in August. My husband found the 1st one very early and with in a few days she developed 2 more (while awaiting her surgery date). Our vet did an excellent job removing the tumors. He did what he called a clean field removal where all the surrounding tissue was removed as well as the tumor. He also strongly recommended spaying her at the same time to decrease the chance of any re-development. All was sent for biopsies (same 10-14 day wait). Although, Hannah did have cancer our vet was able to remove it all and all her blood work came back clean. He attributed it to early detection. The recovery was rough due to Hannah's age, the large incisions and the discomfort, but she came through it like a trooper. She did require round the clock care for the 1st 2 days and at the very least some one with her for the first 5 days due to her difficulty moving. I think because Shayley has only 1 tumor, early detection and a quick surgery date she will do just fine. I would advise talking to your vet about spaying her . All articles I read said this virtually eliminates the tumors from developing again. Good Luck and god bless you and her. I am also very sorry about Gizmo.

PS: I hope the results are all good from the biopsies.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

The vet said the tumor looked abnormal....  That makes me think it's cancer for some reason....  ugh These two weeks are going to be the longest =(


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lynx8456 said:


> Very sorry to hear about Shayley. I have a rehomed 9 yr chi named Hannah who was diagnosed with Mammary gland tumors back in August. My husband found the 1st one very early and with in a few days she developed 2 more (while awaiting her surgery date). Our vet did an excellent job removing the tumors. He did what he called a clean field removal where all the surrounding tissue was removed as well as the tumor. He also strongly recommended spaying her at the same time to decrease the chance of any re-development. All was sent for biopsies (same 10-14 day wait). Although, Hannah did have cancer our vet was able to remove it all and all her blood work came back clean. He attributed it to early detection. The recovery was rough due to Hannah's age, the large incisions and the discomfort, but she came through it like a trooper. She did require round the clock care for the 1st 2 days and at the very least some one with her for the first 5 days due to her difficulty moving. I think because Shayley has only 1 tumor, early detection and a quick surgery date she will do just fine. I would advise talking to your vet about spaying her to. All articles I read said this virtually eliminates the tumors from developing again. Good Luck and god bless you and her. I am also very sorry about Gizmo.


That makes me feel better. I actually had Shayley spayed with this surgery! I'm so happy thanks to an awesome member on here who mentioned it so called my vet ASAP after reading it and now Shayley is spayed! So glad too!!!!! I wish I would ahve known that before, Kizzie is getting spayed too after this is done with. So glad about Hannah though and how hers turned out. Bless her, thank you about Gizmo it's been a rough week.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Check your pm's Dragonfly.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you lynx! *hugs* you're so helpful!


Shayley is sleeping. She started to pant a bit so I put her bed on the floor (with her in it) and gave her some water, she didn't take any :| but then she stopped panting. Joey had to run to work and I needed something out of the trunk, Shayley was sleeping but when I came back in the little butt was on my bed I couldn't believe it! lol She's on my bed now in her bed sleeping! She's doing good though, I'll try and give her a bit to eat in the next half hour. 

My mom and dad are being awesome supporters through all this. After Shayley was dropped off at the vet this morning we went shopping and my dad wanted to buy all this Welcome home stuff for Shayley we got new treats, clothes.....lol Not that she'll do anything with those right nwo but he got slap happy. He's too cute. They are awesome I love them so much for helping me out through this, they know how hard it is! I'm so thankful for them.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Am so pleased the surgery went well Kerri!!
I know it will be hard waiting on the results, but try to stay positive, (easier said than done of course) but even if it was cancer, look what can be done as Laura posted above.
You did catch it early too hon.

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers anyway.
Give that wee brave sweetie a kiss from me. xxx

Edited to add: how sweet of your parents!
So good you have them to support you and that they understand. x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I will be thinking of you and shayley. Praying for good results.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

We're so happy she's doing okay and is resting at home with you. Kisses for Shayley from us! Two weeks, what a wait, fingers crossed it can be dealt with quickly and easily and that you can be forever done with this mess.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Just catching up on everything around here, We send get well wishes to Shayley!


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Shayley. I know just what you are going thru. I lost my Silky Terrior, Sweetpea to mammary cancer 8 years ago. I was hesitant to get another dog and waited three years. I couldn't replace her, so we got Shanghai, a male peke. He's five years old now, and neutered. The vet said my mistake was not having Sweetpea spayed. If females are not bred, that have the tendency to get mammary tumors. She was 13 yrs old. Four months ago I added to my fur family. We got a male chi, Chico. He is so adorable. You can't be sad with him around. He will be neuterd after the Christmas holidays. I'm waiting for him to get a little bigger. Right now he weighs 4 lbs. 12 ounces. 
Hope everything works out OK for Shayley. Please keep us informed.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear your girl is home and is doing well! She'll be back to her old self before you know it!

I'm sorry to hear that your vet thinks the tumor is strange looking. I'm sure he got nice wide margins so that all the tumor was removed and even if it is cancer, hopefully this will be the end of it. 

Fingers crossed and good thoughts being sent your way!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Glad to hear everything went well. As for the spaying, it will help reduce the incidence, but Cassie my poodle was spayed after 6-7 years before she started having mammary tumors :-(, so it does help reduce the risks, but doesn't completely eliminate them


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So glad everything went well with the surgery, Kerri.  That's wonderful that she is home and resting now. Try your best to stay positive, hun. Since it was caught early that is a huge plus and makes a positive outcome very likely. I'm so glad you got her spayed too, definitely the best move for her. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and hoping for a speedy recovery for your little sweetie.  xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you all. Since coming home Weds night she's been really good. Wed she slept all day but was "herself" giving kisses and wagging her tail, at one point she did start to pant but that didn't last long. I kept Kizzie away from her like the vet said just incase she was rough but later that night I let Kizzie in the room to sleep with us (I felt bad leaving her out of the room she's so use to sleeping with me) So glad I did because all she did was sniff Shayley and give her some forehead kisses and then left her alone, as if she knows :love2: Love my girls. Yesterday Shay Shay did good too. She has been going potty outside and no accidents (Which I was told could happen) She took a drink last night for the first time I was so happy. I was getting nervous she wasn't drinking. She still hasn't ate anything yet. Hope she tries to eat something today, how long does this usually last, the not eating stage?

Other than that Shayley seems to be doing good *fingers crossed* Hope she recovers quickly. Kinda worried because she's not a pup but she's a strong little monkey.

Thank you all again for your kind words. I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving. We didn't have it yesterday like usual because my Aunt had her chemo and didn't feel well. We'll have it on Saturday though so I hope Shayley can come up and get spoiled without getting too excited or moving around too much. *hugs* to you all!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woowoo! go shay girl ur so awesome!!! yes u "strong little monkey" :albino: mmm whenevr dexter drinks his water it makes me thirsty! so glad shes drinking again


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> woowoo! go shay girl ur so awesome!!! yes u "strong little monkey" :albino: mmm whenevr dexter drinks his water it makes me thirsty! so glad shes drinking again


Thanks hon! I just hope she starts eating soon! Then I'll be happy with that! She went through the night without potty just took her out! She wants to run up the steps in the back and run downthem but instead we go down the small hill, but atleast she is up for it! I'm just kinda worried to let her flip & flop all over the place! lol


----------

